#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  >  Κτηματολόγιο : Αποδεκτή απόκλιση. Κριτική.

## thomas

_Καλή αρχή με το νέο Φόρουμ , 
καλή δύναμη στους ιδρυτές και υποστηρικτές του όλου εγχειρήματος ._ 

Μπαίνω στο ψητό ...

Διαβάζοντας τη σχετική οδηγία "

 *ΟΔΗΓΙΑ ΠΡΟΣ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΥΣ*

*ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΤΥΠΩΣΗ ΤΩΝ ΓΕΩΜΕΤΡΙΚΩΝ ΜΕΤΑΒΟΛΩΝ ΠΟΥ ΑΦΟΡΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΚΤΗΜΑΤΟΛΟΓΙΚΑ ΔΙΑΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΑ*


του Κτηματολογίου, καταλαβαίνω ,πως σε περίπτωση που το εμβαδόν της αποτύπωσης σου είναι εντός ορίων της "αποδεκτής απόκλισης" τότε δεν χρειάζεται να μπεις στη διαδικασία γεωμετρικής μεταβολής . Ας με διορθώσει κάποιος αν δεν κατάλαβα καλά .

α)Τι γίνεται όμως όταν αδικείσαι από το εμβαδόν που σου δίνει το κτηματολογικό διάγραμμα παρόλο που είσαι εντός ανεκτών ορίων;
Δεν είναι σωστό να μπεις σε διαδικασία διόρθωσης-ενημέρωσης της κτηματολογικής βάσης ; Σου το επιτρέπουν απτό Κτηματολόγιο ; Ή για να μην μπαίνουν κάθε τρεις και λίγο σε διορθώσεις επιτρέπουν μόνο σε περιπτώσεις εκτός επιτρεπόμενης ανοχής .

Αυτό απαιτεί τις υπογραφές των ομόρων στο τοπογραφικό που συναινούν για τις κοινές κορυφές . Χωρίς αυτές φαντάζομαι πως μπαίνει κανείς σε περιπέτειες και χρονοβόρες διαδικασίες με δικαστικές αποφάσεις κλπ. 

Έχει μπει κάποιος στη διαδικασία αυτή να διορθώσει τα υφιστάμενα όρια στην κτηματολογική βάση με αυτά της αποτύπωσης του, σε τοπογραφικό που έκανε για αγοραπωλησία ;

*Υπάρχει περίπτωση σύνταξης συμβολαίου με το εμβαδόν της αποτύπωσης σου δίχως να ενημερωθεί η Κτηματολογική βάση ;*

----------


## Theo

Δλδ όταν λέτε 10% εννοείτε ότι αν έχω ένα οικόπεδο 500,00μ2 και σε νεότερη καταμέτρηση το βρω 545,00μ2 < 1,10Χ500,00μ2, τότε δε διορθώνω ? :Confused:

----------


## thomas

Αν ο τύπος υπολογισμού ανοχής υπερβαίνει το 10% εσύ χρησιμοποιείς το ανώτατο 10% . Γενικά η ανοχή είναι από 0-10%

Για τοπογραφικό αδείας ή τοπογραφικό για συμβολαιογραφική πράξη,
 είναι δυνατόν να συντάξουμε τοπογραφικό εντός των προβλεπόμενων ορίων ανοχής δίχως να γίνει ενημέρωση της Κτηματολογικής βάσης ;

Για συμβόλαιο το θεωρώ απίθανο . 
Για άδεια θα βοηθούσε ώστε να μη χάνει κόσμος την αναλογούσα δόμηση στην περίπτωση που είναι εντός ανοχής αλλά κάποια τμ αδικημένος .

----------


## ΘΕΟΧΑΡΗΣ

συνάδελφοι
η συζήτηση γίνεται μόνο για το εμβαδόν,το κτηματολόγιο δεν μπορεί να έχει σχέση μόνο με το εμβαδόν
τι νόημα έχει αν το εμβαδό ταυτίζεται ή είναι μέσα στην ανοχή αν το γεωτεμάχιο είναι σε άλλη θέση,έχει διαφορετικό σχήμα,πέφτει μέσα στο δρόμο ή πέφτει όλο μέσα στον γείτονα.
Κατα την γνώμη μου
1. Οφείλουμε να εμημερώνουμε τον πελάτη
2. Οφείλουμε να ενημερώνουμε την Κτηματολόγιο Α.Ε
3. Οφείλουμε σε περιπτώσεις (και δυστυχώς είναι ο κανόνας) να ενημερώνουμε ΤΕΕ,Συλλόγους και συναδέλφους
4. Κάνουμε διόρθωση όπως έχουν εξελιχθεί τα πράγματα το κτηματολόγιο θα ολοκληρωθεί κάποια στιγμή απο ιδιωτικά τοπογραφικά σάν ένα παζλ, αυτός είναι άλλωστε και ο κυριότερος λόγος εφαρμογής του HEPOS, νά έχουμε όλοι την ίδια εξάρτηση και μικρές-ανεκτές διαφορές στα στοιχεία αποτύπωσης.

----------


## ΘΕΟΧΑΡΗΣ

συνάδελφε GRTOPO
δεν διαφωνούμε τελικά
απλά δεν αναφέρθηκα στις νέες κτηματογραφήσεις αλλά στις παλιές μελέτες
το  HEPOS σίγουρα θα έχει εφαρμογή στο μέλλον,αλλά αν ακολουθηθούν οι ίδιες διαδικασίες πάλι στα ίδια θα καταλήξουμε,πάλι θα υπάρχει η ανάγκη σύνθεσης του "πάζλ". Eίναι προφανές ότι τα προβλήματα του Εθνικού Κτηματολογίου δεν είναι θέμα εξάρτησης, τα γεωτεμάχια βγαίνουν στους δρόμους ή μέσα στους γείτονες γιά άλλους λόγους, μάλιστα στις πρώτες μελέτες μας είχαν ζητήσει την χρήση όσον το δυνατόν περισσοτέρων ΓΥΣ περιμετρικά και εσωτερικά της περιοχής κτηματογράφησης για εντοπισμό τριγωνομετρικών με "πρόβλημα"
όπως θα θυμάσαι και στις δύο ημερίδες στο σύστημα προβολής ΕΓΣΑ θα αναφέρονται και στο μέλλον τα υπόβαθρα,με την μεθοδολογία και τον τρόπο σύνταξης τι θα γίνει!!!!
τα ξαναλέμε

----------


## Balance

> Δλδ όταν λέτε 10% εννοείτε ότι αν έχω ένα οικόπεδο 500,00μ2 και σε νεότερη καταμέτρηση το βρω 545,00μ2 < 1,10Χ500,00μ2, τότε δε διορθώνω ?


Συγχαρητήρια Χάρη για τη νέα σου προσπάθεια!

Η απόκλιση 10 % αναφέρεται από την τιμή που υπάρχει στο κτηματολογικό απόσπασμα να υποθέσω σε σχέση με τις νέες μετρήσεις,έτσι?

----------


## thomas

Σωστά υποθέτεις . Αν και οι οδηγίες του κτηματολογίου με το τσιγκέλι στο βγάζουν ...

----------


## tasos

Ποια ειναι η διαφορα της ενστασης απο την διορθωση?

Επίσης αιιτηση διορθωσης γεωμετρικων στοιχειων μπορω να κανω:
Α) Κατα την φάση της αναρτησης: i) Aν η αιτηση γίνει απο κοινου με τους ομορους με αποφαση προισταμενου. ii) Aν οι ομοροι δεν συμφωνουν πανε δικαστικα
Β) Ολοκληρωση κτηματογραφησης και εναρξη κτηματολογικου γραφείου: Μεσα σε 5 ετη για τα νεα προγραμματα και μεσα σε 12 ετη για τα παλια προγράμματα και μονο δικαστικα και στις 2 περιπτωσεις.

----------


## ISMINI_82

Καλό μεσημέρι σε όλους . Σε οικισμό προ 23 , υπάρχει οριζόντια ιδιοκτησία πετρόχτιστη προ 55 ,δύο επιπέδων που από την αποδοχή κληρονομιας φαίνεται 60 τμ . Μετά απο εμβαδομετρηση, η ιδιοκτησία βρεθηκε 84 τμ . Η διαφορα προκύπτει από το γεγονός ότι στην αποδοχή που είχε γίνει προ πολλών ετών είχε δηλωθεί η καθαρή επιφάνεια της ιδιοκτησίας χωρίς τους περιμετρικούς τοίχους , ενώ στην μέτρηση λήφθηκαν υπόψη και οι περιμετρικοί εξωτερικοί τοίχοι.  Στο Κτηματολόγιο δηλώθηκε η οριζόντια ιδιοκτησία με επιφάνεια 84 τμ. Το κτηματολόγιο δεν δέχεται την επιφάνεια αυτή και στην προαναρτηση το έχει το ακίνητο με επιφάνεια όσο αυτή της αποδοχής κληρονομίας , δηλαδή 60 τμ . Σε επικοινωνια με την υπηρεσία μου ζήτησαν κάποιο επίσημο έγγραφο από ΥΔΟΜ πχ άδεια . Μα το ακίνητο αυτό είναι από το 1870 περίπου και δεν υπάρχει οικοδομική άδεια . Πώς θα μπορούσα να αντιμετωπίσω το θέμα ?

Να σημειώσω ότι τόσο στο Ε9 όσο και στο δήμο το ακίνητο είναι δηλωμένο 84 τμ.

----------


## Xάρης

Επίσημο έγγραφο είναι και η δήλωση αυθαιρέτων και η βεβαίωση μηχανικού για μεταβίβαση ακινήτου.

Οπότε, βλέπεω τρεις (3) λύσεις στο πρόβλημα.
1) Να γίνει μια δήλωση αυθαιρέτων, π.χ. για μικροπαραβάσεις κατηγορίας 3 και να δηλωθεί στην τεχνική έκθεση ότι το εμβαδόν είναι 84,00τ.μ..

2) Να δοθεί μέσω του συστήματος του ΤΕΕ, βεβαίωση μηχανικού για μεταβίβαση ακινήτου όπου να δηλωθεί στην τεχνική έκθεση ότι το εμβαδόν είναι 84,00τ.μ..

3) Να γίνει από συμβολαιογράφο τροποποίηση του τίτλου ιδιοκτησίας και διόρθωση του εμβαδού (δεν γνωρίζω αν, πώς και με ποιο κόστος γίνεται αυτό).

----------

ISMINI_82

----------

